

George W. Bush could be arrested on torture charges by Swiss - scotty79
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1354211/George-W-Bush-cancels-Switzerland-visit-fears-arrest-torture-charges.html

======
Nanzikambe

        Updated: 20:57 GMT, 6 February 2011

